

Google to map inflation using web data - drtse4
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/deeb985e-d55f-11df-8e86-00144feabdc0.html

======
rrhyne
We need third party verification of the Consumer Price Index and Google's just
the group to give it to us. Maybe next up they'll tackle unemployment numbers?

~~~
seiji
<http://www.google.com/finance?q=GOOGLEINDEX_US:UNEMPL> and
[http://static.googleusercontent.com/external_content/untrust...](http://static.googleusercontent.com/external_content/untrusted_dlcp/research.google.com/en/us/archive/papers/initialclaimsUS.pdf)

Also, religion is less popular in northern hemisphere summer months:
<http://www.google.com/insights/search/#cat=363>

------
drtse4
Personally, i'll be more interested in having this kind of data publicly
accessible like they do with other dataset on google's publicdata.

------
baguasquirrel
It will be interesting to see if they can escape Goodhart's law.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goodharts_law>

